# Loooong time!!2 totally diff FOTDs!A Violet smokey look and an Intense neutral look!



## ashpardesi (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi ladiezzzzz..


*First FOTD:- Smokey violet look!*

*Face:-*
Hope in a jar Moist.Lotion
MAC select cover-up concealer in NC 42
 MSF foundation in NC 40
MSF natural powder in medium dark
MAC Desert rose blush

*Eyes:- *
 UDPP
MAC black kohl
MAC silver pigment
MAC Violet pigment
MAC carbon
MAC fuschia
MAC ricepaper
urban decay 24/7 and body shop eyeliner
           Cover girl Lash blast mascara

*Lips :-* 
 carmex, NYX brown lip liner and MAC love necter l/g

Thanks for viewing!



*2nd FOTD:- Intense brown neutral look inspired by Xinarox69 aka Zerin!

Face:-*
 Hope in a jar Moist.Lotion
 MAC select cover-up concealer in NC 42
  MSF foundation in NC 40
 MSF natural powder in medium dark
 MAC Merrily blush and so ceylon as highlight

*Eyes:- *
  UDPP
MAC goldmode pigment
 MAC satin taupe
 MAC dark devotion
 MAC carbon
 MAC scant
 urban decay 24/7 and body shop eyeliner
            Cover girl Lash blast mascara

*Lips :-* 
  carmex, MAC mocha l/s and MAC love necter l/g


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

gorgeous looks


----------



## Kiyishima (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

They look great!


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

wow ! u have beautiful eyes, you did a great job


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

ur lashes are beautiful!

very pretty looks


----------



## n_c (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

I love the first look...so bright!


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

Beautiful! Love the first look.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

they're both very well done but the first one is my favorite.


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

Gorgeous looks.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

the first one took my breath away! Gawgeous!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

You are beautiful!! I like both looks, but the first one was so intense...I love it!

And I'm totally jealous of your eyebrows!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Loooong time!!2 totally different FOTD!a violet smokey and intense neutral look!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_wow ! u have beautiful eyes, you did a great job_

 
Thanks darling!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_ur lashes are beautiful!

very pretty looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I used falsies for both-they are from ardell

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I love the first look...so bright!_

 
Thanks hun! I love bright looks!But i like the neutral look for day time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Beautiful! Love the first look._

 
Thanks dear!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_they're both very well done but the first one is my favorite._

 
Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jollystuikie* 

 
_Gorgeous looks.



_

 
thanks dear!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_the first one took my breath away! Gawgeous!_

 
Thank you ,thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_You are beautiful!! I like both looks, but the first one was so intense...I love it!

And I'm totally jealous of your eyebrows!_

 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Jan 16, 2009)

Love both soo much!gorgeous!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 16, 2009)

Both look great!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks joey444 and xxmacxx81!!!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing. You are so beautiful!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 16, 2009)

Very pretty looks. The 2nd is my favorite and you have beautiful lashes!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Your blending skills are amazing!  Great job!


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## nikki (Jan 17, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 17, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## zerin (Jan 17, 2009)

WHOA!! LOVE THESE LOOKS!!!! I LoVE THE PINK ONE! ITS HOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 17, 2009)

love them both!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 17, 2009)

haha it looks just like Zerin's i have yet to do this look i've done and tweaked a couple others from her and i think i wear this to work 2morrow!


----------



## misshapes (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow you can't even tell you're wearing fake lashes in the first one. I thought they were your real ones. Very cool, you look excellent!


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 17, 2009)

ooo! now i really want violet pigment!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! Both looks are HOT but I love the purple one the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And omg... your brows are amazing.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! Both are super pretty!!


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 17, 2009)

again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 17, 2009)

LOVE both of these!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misshapes* 

 
_Wow you can't even tell you're wearing fake lashes in the first one. I thought they were your real ones. Very cool, you look excellent!_

 
Thanks..even i love these falsies, they look really natural!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_WHOA!! LOVE THESE LOOKS!!!! I LoVE THE PINK ONE! ITS HOT!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks hun!I love how the intense neutral look turned out,it looked awesome in person, the pics doesnt do any justice to the look!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_ooo! now i really want violet pigment!!_

 
you shld get it,it is one of the best mac pigment eva!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Wow! Both looks are HOT but I love the purple one the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And omg... your brows are amazing._

 
thanks dear!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jan 17, 2009)

The 1st look is hot!


----------



## amyzon (Jan 17, 2009)

I am REALLY inspired by the second look!  It's absolutely gorgeous!  If you don't mind, could you elaborate a bit on where you applied those products on the eye, etc?  I would really love to try this look.


----------



## angied (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the purple!!!! They are both really nice but I have a weakness for purple and pink.....great job!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 17, 2009)

the first one is soo beautiful


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you! Glad you all liked it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_I am REALLY inspired by the second look!  It's absolutely gorgeous!  If you don't mind, could you elaborate a bit on where you applied those products on the eye, etc?  I would really love to try this look._

 
Thanks amyzon!For the neutral look I  used goldmine pigment for inner2/3rd,mac dark devotion inthe outer and crease and satin taupe in the middle of the eyelid blending it with dark devotion and goldmode pigment.scant for highlight.same order of e/s placement in lower eyelids!
hope tht helped!!


----------



## proudpiscean (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, both looks are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## x0besoz (Jan 18, 2009)

I love your eyes and your brows! they are perfection! great job


----------



## amyzon (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Thank you! Glad you all liked it!



Thanks amyzon!For the neutral look I  used goldmine pigment for inner2/3rd,mac dark devotion inthe outer and crease and satin taupe in the middle of the eyelid blending it with dark devotion and goldmode pigment.scant for highlight.same order of e/s placement in lower eyelids!
hope tht helped!!_

 

Thanks so much!  It looks like unfortunately most of those are d/c lol... So I'll ask around in the rec forum for some dupes!  I'm pretty sure I can get some piggie samples for Goldmine.  Thanks you!  The look is so pretty!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot ladies!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Thanks so much!  It looks like unfortunately most of those are d/c lol... So I'll ask around in the rec forum for some dupes!  I'm pretty sure I can get some piggie samples for Goldmine.  Thanks you!  The look is so pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh the e/s I used for the neutral look is completely dupeable!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.you can use femme-fi e/s or any white gold instead of goldmine, romp instead of satin taupe(it's permanent)and any dark brown e/s for outer and crease and ricepaper for highlight!pls watch xinarox69 tutorials on YouTube as this look was inspired by a neutral look she did recently!


----------



## amyzon (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Thanks a lot ladies!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Oh the e/s I used for the neutral look is completely dupeable!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.you can use femme-fi e/s or any white gold instead of goldmine, romp instead of satin taupe(it's permanent)and any dark brown e/s for outer and crease and ricepaper for highlight!pls watch xinarox69 tutorials on YouTube as this look was inspired by a neutral look she did recently!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was planning to buy femme fi, I have satin taupe and ricepaper.  I'll check her out, I don't have her subbed.  Thanks!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 18, 2009)

Sooo gorgeous! I love these looks!


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was planning to buy femme fi, I have satin taupe and ricepaper.  I'll check her out, I don't have her subbed.  Thanks!_

 
She is my fav makeup guru!shez awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Sooo gorgeous! I love these looks!_

 
Thanks dear!


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 21, 2009)

did you just put the violet pigment over udpp? i have violet pigment but it's now showing very well on my lids


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_did you just put the violet pigment over udpp? i have violet pigment but it's now showing very well on my lids_

 
I used it over a black base,since I wanted to created a smokey violet look..probably that intensified the colour..try it with fix plus and pat on the wet pigment onto the lids rather than sweeping the pigment on the lid..hope this helps..


----------



## marikat (Jan 21, 2009)

The first look is gorgeous!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Please please please do a tutorial for the purple look? It's amazingggggggggggg <3


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous. Man I love your eyes!!!!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marikat* 

 
_The first look is gorgeous!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Please please please do a tutorial for the purple look? It's amazingggggggggggg <3_

 
Lol!thanks..I am still learning,I am leaving the tutorial business to the experts, there are many makeup gurus in youtube who are sooo much better than me..for now I will just stick to FOTDs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Gorgeous. Man I love your eyes!!!!!!_

 
Thanks hun!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2009)

I love that pink!! so hot.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, wow, I love it!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 23, 2009)

Love it, good job girl


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 23, 2009)

love violet pigment!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks ladies!glad you all liked it!


----------



## lanaluv (Jan 25, 2009)

would you be able to do a tutorial for the looks? its awesomeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Makeupguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow!  You're so beautiful!
Both looks are awesome, but my fav is the first one!
Great job!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazingly pretty looks and you wear both of them equally well. Gorgeous!!!


----------

